# I'm Crying



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I just received an e-mail this morning from Polyface Farms, saying that I got knocked off the list for their summer internship.    :tears: :tears: :tears: I tried so hard to get that position, and now everything has come to a crashing halt. I've been crying all morning.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am SO SORRY! I read your post about what a great place it is and how wonderful a time you had there. That must be very disappointing.  :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :sigh: I am so sorry!


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

oh no!! I'm so sorry!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry it didn't work out for you. That is no doubt very disappointing.
Weren't you already at polyface farm or something? It is a long ways to go to not got it.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

That is terrible. I'm so sorry :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

That is so sad.  I about crying with you.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh no! I can only imagine what a crushing disappointment this must be, given the history you've shared with us around your trials to get there. My heart is aching for you...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry...  :hug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

jesse-goats said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you. That is no doubt very disappointing.
> Weren't you already at polyface farm or something? It is a long ways to go to not got it.


Yes, I was just at Polyface a couple weeks ago for a 2-day on-farm checkout. They have all their possible interns come out to VA, so they can meet you and everyone can get a feel for everything. It was a blast being there, but it also makes things harder knowing that I'll most likely never go back.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so very sorry.  :hug:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

:hug: Oh Caitlyn, I am so sorry. I know you fought hard for this chance... I am sure it will make you treasure the time you had there even more. :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry. This must be so hard for you. Please remember that when the Lord shuts one door he always opens another-you may not know why for awhile but in time you will understand. Right now you are hurting...but I promise it will all work out for the best. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> I am so very sorry. This must be so hard for you. Please remember that when the Lord shuts one door he always opens another-you may not know why for awhile but in time you will understand. Right now you are hurting...but I promise it will all work out for the best. :hug:


Amen


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh Caitlyn :tears: that is just so sad. Sometimes things just do not work out and we never understand why. I hope something else comes along soon for you. ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im so sorry!!
BUT....

Everything happens for a reason! There must be a reason why you werent accepted....God definently has other plans for you


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

so so sorry. I'm glad you had the opportunity for the 2 day. I'm sure that it was a great learning experience...you were chosen for that and you said that everyone was great. There will be another opportunity. I know...I want you to feel better and to know how great you are. I also acknowedge how disappointed you are.  :sigh: :tears:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry  :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: That's awful


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your kind words. :grouphug: I'm working on picking myself up, and dusting myself off now. Trying to figure out what to do next, and how to go about everything. My neighbor still wants me to start farming her land, and I really really want to! The hard part is going to be convincing my dad to let me do it. Or at least trying to calm the stormy waters when he finds out that I'm going to do it, when he doesn't want me to! :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Caitlyn, I know it's a hard blow to want to deal with at this point but , there is a reason for every disappointment we have even though it may not be clear to you now, chin up and a great big :grouphug: to you and prayers that you can come to terms with this.


----------

